# Cichlid_Mainiac's Aquariums!



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I have decided to share my current 10 gallon Kribensis aquarium setup and My 55 gallon build in the works. I will apologize for the blurry pictures of the fish... I need to practice with the settings on my camera

My 10 gallon is your basic Regent WalMart starter kit. In the box was the aquarium, canopy with typical long 25 watt old style bulbs, tetra 15 filter and a cheap generic non adjustable submersible heater.

So I replaced the bulbs with 13 watt mini curly fluorescent bulbs. Which greatly improved the appearance of the fish and the aquarium itself. Not to mention it also greatly reduced water evaporation do to a dramatic decrease in the light temperature output from the bulbs. 
I used the petroleum jelly method to adhere the back grounds to both aquariums. 
My green terror and jack dempsey are temporary residents of the 10 gallon until the 55 is up and running.

Now my 55 gallon:
I decided to take the opposite route with this aquarium. Sense my 10 gallon is very colorful, I decided to go with a very subtle color scheme with this build. I also decided to go darker because both future inhabitants of this setup are from darker environments. The green terror from cave like dwelling and the jack dempsey from dirty waters. I also want the fishes colors to really pop and stand out in this environment.
So far I have put 26 lbs of Lace rock in the aquarium and am hoping to add some live plants a little down the road .


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

that looks like a green terror in your 10 gallon... Way too small of a tank for that species. As well, it seems like you have 2 Kribs, an electric blue JD and the terror (if not than a blue arcadia) either way this is way too much stock for a tank that size.


----------



## IMCL85 (Sep 4, 2007)

holy is that an Electric Blue Jack Dempsey back there, better set up that 50g fast bro.


----------



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> that looks like a green terror in your 10 gallon... Way too small of a tank for that species. As well, it seems like you have 2 Kribs, an electric blue JD and the terror (if not than a blue arcadia) either way this is way too much stock for a tank that size.


As stated in my original post both the green terror and jack Dempsey where temporary residents of the 10 gallon.
Both have sense been relocated to the 55 gallon. The GT was rescued from an lfs and was originally put in the 10 for close observation because of serious malnutrition and over all poor health. The small setup made it easier for a weak fish to get to the food. Once he had regained his strength and put on some weight I wasted no time relocating it.

He and the jack spent maybe a week in the 10. While they where housed in it I performed 30% water changes every 3 days to help with the extra waste build up and to help promote the re growth of the GT's fins.
I thank you both for your concern for the well being of both fish and for taking the time to respond to my post.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Ahhh, I guess I must've skipped over that lol. Thankfully you're transfering them soon. Best of luck with the 55G set up  Looks good, make sure to add plants for that EBJD as he looks a bit tiny.

Out of curiosity what did you pay for the EBJD? I saw them on sale last week for $15 at Big Als in Newmarket.


----------



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Ahhh, I guess I must've skipped over that lol. Thankfully you're transfering them soon. Best of luck with the 55G set up  Looks good, make sure to add plants for that EBJD as he looks a bit tiny.
> 
> Out of curiosity what did you pay for the EBJD? I saw them on sale last week for $15 at Big Als in Newmarket.


I actually bought it at Big Al's but unfortunately for me I paid the regular price of $19.99.

As for the 55 Gallon setup I have finished stocking it with plants and fish. But I still need to purchase more lace rock as I am going for a planted reef sort of setup.
The tank now has the Gt who is the largest at around 3.5 inches. The EBJD who is the smallest at 1.25 inches, a firemouth, Blue Acara and a pink convict. All of which are around the 2 inch mark. 
I tried to choose the tank mates carefully based on aggression and potential adult size. All of the fish should reach a potential full growth of around 6 inches. Well accept for the Jack Dempsey and I think the Blue Acara. The GT is most likely to be done growing between 5 to 6.5 inches as I was told it is around the 1 year old mark. And based on his condition when I got him he is quite likely to suffer from stunted growth.
I will post an updated photo of the 55 soon.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

GT's can get upwards of 10". Stunted probably 8" still, watch the fire mouth as they're one of the biggest sissies. Give him lots of rocks and drift wood to hide behind 

Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> GT's can get upwards of 10". Stunted probably 8" still, watch the fire mouth as they're one of the biggest sissies. Give him lots of rocks and drift wood to hide behind
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product


Most of what I've red about GTs is that they will max out at 12 inches in the wild but in captivity they will max out closer to 8 inches if they are healthy and even smaller when stunted. There's a fair chance that mine is a female but I won't be certain until it's fines are fully grown back. Which means she won't get much more then 6.5 inches either way.


----------



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

I also have to agree that firemouths are sissies lol it's entertaining to watch it try to intimidate the other fish. .. as soon as they hold their ground it makes a hasty retreat lol.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Any updated pics?


----------



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

Here are some new pics of the 55 gallon as it is now with all the inhabitants. I'm not sure if I'm done rearranging the rocks or plants.

The fish are as follows: 
Green Terror
Electric Blue Jack Dempsey
Blue Acara
Firemouth
Pink Convict


----------



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

and the rest of the inhabitants


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

You need a bigger tank, minimum 75, I would say 90 might be ok by the time they are full grown, but probably should consider a 125


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> You need a bigger tank, minimum 75, I would say 90 might be ok by the time they are full grown, but probably should consider a 125


I disagree with this based on the species. The EBJD will get to 6" and will take longer to grow, the GT is stunted and won't cap out for a while. Convicts stay small (3" usually) Blue gets to 6" and the firemouth as well. I think with proper water changes and maintenance he'll be absolutely fine.


----------



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> You need a bigger tank, minimum 75, I would say 90 might be ok by the time they are full grown, but probably should consider a 125


I was cautious when choosing the inhabitants for this setup. I was careful to avoid any overly aggressive species and tried to make sure they will all mature to a similar size. With the exceptions of the EBJD growing to a potentially size of 10 inches. However the Electric blue variety is known as a more peaceful variety of jack dempsey. The pink convict may max out under 4 inches but these little guys are a known excellent tank mate for Jaguar cichlids... so if they can survive the second most aggressive cichlids kept in aquariums they can handle a semi aggressive community setup.

The biggest issue I face will be once the fish catch up in size to the green terror as these fish are known to assert dominance over their tank mates. So in any size tank I will still have to deal with confrontations brought on by the GT.


----------



## cichlid_mainiac (Oct 21, 2013)

I felt it was time for an update. Unfortunately my electric blue jack dempsey died at the end December from what I believe was swim bladder disease. So I replaced him with a regular jack dempsey and also added a red devil... understanding that more then one of these species can grow to large sizes, I have decided that in the next year I will be upgrading to at least a 150 gallon.
So I have attempted to add some photos from my cell phone so please bear with me.


----------

